# IBS vs Diverticulitus



## CameronW (Jul 24, 2019)

So, I'm new here and I am just impatiently jumping into this.

I'm a 44 year old male who was diagnosed with a case of uncomplicated diverticulitis in late January of this year (2019). I emotionally struggled with this and continued to have pain and intestinal issues post treatment. My doctor and my GI specialist diagnosed me with IBS-C for these symptoms.

Does anyone else live with these two issues and if so how do you deal with anxiety when your IBS is acting up that it could be diverticulitis instead?


----------



## ectaylor (Jun 11, 2019)

I have both Diverticulitis and IBS-D, not exactly what you're experiencing but I understand how the two mimic each other. It can be very difficult to differentiate which condition you are,feeling. With me the IBS lasts longer the pain is steady and is not located where the diverticuli is. I can tell by keeping a food journal it was a high fodmap food that caused an IBS flare. I avoid food that could bring on diverticulitis like the plague.

Are you taking anything for anxiety? I have found meditation helps. Takes time and practice for it to help. It's a challenge to get a handle on anxiety; it'll make you feel even more anxious trying to control anxiety. I have found training my brain to change my reaction to pain and stress helps reduce anxiety. The book, Buddha's Brain was recommended by a therapist. It gives insight into how we can control the primitive part of the brain that doesn't always work and play well with our modern brain. Hope this helps.


----------



## CameronW (Jul 24, 2019)

@ectaylor

What types of food are you avoiding for diverticulitis? I keep reading conflicting information on the internet and my doctor hasn't had me abstain from any foods aside from high FODMAP foods.


----------

